# Flickering Mighty Bright



## ZomZom (Feb 17, 2009)

My Mighty Bright XtraFlex flickers most times that I move it.  It usually settles down after a few moments, but this is very annoying.  I've changed batteries but no luck.

Is this normal, or do I have a defective Mighty Bright?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Sounds defective to me. Mine doesn't do that.


----------



## LisaB12303 (Feb 12, 2009)

Mine doesn't flicker either.  One of the things I really like about it is how steady the light source is.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

Mine doesn't flicker at all either.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Sounds defective. Mine is steady as can be, no flickers no matter how I move or bend it.


----------



## ZomZom (Feb 17, 2009)

Thanks everyone.  Your responses prompted me to take a closer look at my Mighty Bright.  I discovered that by tightening the three screws on the underside of the light, I was able to eliminate the flickering.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

could you fix my headlamp?
sylvia


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Glad you found the problem.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

ZomZom said:


> My Mighty Bright XtraFlex flickers most times that I move it. It usually settles down after a few moments, but this is very annoying. I've changed batteries but no luck.
> 
> Is this normal, or do I have a defective Mighty Bright?


None of mine have done that and I own four of them. I would contact Amazon if you bought it there or the company that makes them.


----------

